# It's not what you say, but how you say it.



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I was asked to go help out recently on a job in progress. The other plumber is a great guy, very skilled and knows his stuff. We all have our strengths and weaknesses, and his forte was not his communication skills. Since I was not the primary guy on the job, I pretty much stepped back and let him continue communication with the client, since I don't know all that was previously discussed, I don't like to butt in or step on toes, he already established a relationship and rapport, such as it was, etc. There were however a few times where I just couldn't help myself. He was trying to explain something to the customer, and she just wasn't getting it. Knowing what it was that we needed to do, I still found myself having a hard time following his explanations due to his excessive and roundabout manner. I felt that I had to jump in and say "What he's trying to say ma'am is this....", in a more concise explanation, which she understood both times without problem, and it de-escalated her attitude, which was starting to get beatchy, partly from frustration at her lack of understanding what he was telling her. 
Now to give this guy the benefit of the doubt, she was a real beatch, and probably would not have been happy in the end no matter what was or was not said, but it surprised me how an intelligent guy could not pick up on her reactions, and change his approach, based on past experience and knowing what hot button statements people tend to react to, especially those people who are just miserable any way, and want to look for something to find fault with.
We work on a flat rate, period, and that seems to work well. When they want the bill broken down, we simply tell them that we don't do that. That still does not sit well with some, but at least it doesn't give them any more ammo with which to wage an attack. When it came time to present the bill he doesn't just give her the bottom line, he starts right out explaining every item, number of hours for 2 guys, parts, labor, equipment fees, etc. She went ballistic, and questioned every little thing, but especially the time for 2 guys, which she in her infinite plumbing wisdom decided was not needed for that job. Being a rational and reasonable guy, he was probably thinking that if he were spending all that money, he would want to know what it was going for. Problem is, he didn't count on the other side not being rational or reasonable. 
The whole experience was just a good reminder that sometimes less is more. Use simple explanations, one word answers when appropriate, but don't give them any rope to hang you with. You can always go into further detail later if needed, but unless it gets to that point, keep it simple. Some customers are like dogs and small children. You have to speak to them on their level to get the results that you want.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango, this is a little about what I was talking about in PM...


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

A lot of wisdom in this post.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Tango, this is a little about what I was talking about in PM...


I don't have a hard time communicating at all. Everything is explained in a manner they understand. They always are shown what happened, the estimate of the repair in most cases.

They got a crazy customer, a customer who was stuck on prices. Did the dispatcher tell the customer she would be billed 2 plumbers? Over here you are obligated by law to say your rate even if they don't ask. Did he say how much it was going to cost to go there? By being hourly and telling them on the phone most people know it's not going to be cheap. That way and usually the price shoppers look somewhere else.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't know what's been going on through PMs, but I wasn't insinuating anything about anyone here. There are any number of things that were done differently than I would have, that I didn't get into and which may have also had an effect on that woman's attitude. Most center around how she was communicated with. I suspect that no matter what she still would have been at least somewhat difficult. Part of it was that she wasn't prepared for a worse case scenario. I usually like to do that from the start also. No one likes surprises that cost them more money, and I don't blame them. It does floor me how many service providers don't understand that, and I don't mean just plumbers. It seems to me to be common sense that it would only take one time for you to get an irate customer who is given a higher bill than what they were quoted, for you to not want to make that mistake again, but I have seen guys who do it over and over. I'm not the brightest bulb on the tree sometimes, but if nothing else I learn from past unpleasant experiences. It sucked for me to have to be in that position through no fault of my own, because of someone else's approach.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I don't know what's been going on through PMs, but I wasn't insinuating anything about anyone here. There are any number of things that were done differently than I would have, that I didn't get into and which may have also had an effect on that woman's attitude. Most center around how she was communicated with. I suspect that no matter what she still would have been at least somewhat difficult. Part of it was that she wasn't prepared for a worse case scenario. I usually like to do that from the start also. No one likes surprises that cost them more money, and I don't blame them. It does floor me how many service providers don't understand that, and I don't mean just plumbers. It seems to me to be common sense that it would only take one time for you to get an irate customer who is given a higher bill than what they were quoted, for you to not want to make that mistake again, but I have seen guys who do it over and over. I'm not the brightest bulb on the tree sometimes, but if nothing else I learn from past unpleasant experiences. It sucked for me to have to be in that position through no fault of my own, because of someone else's approach.



it was not a complaint about you, you made a good point on your post and it related to a private discussion..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I don't have a hard time communicating at all. Everything is explained in a manner they understand. They always are shown what happened, the estimate of the repair in most cases.
> 
> They got a crazy customer, a customer who was stuck on prices. Did the dispatcher tell the customer she would be billed 2 plumbers? Over here you are obligated by law to say your rate even if they don't ask. Did he say how much it was going to cost to go there? By being hourly and telling them on the phone most people know it's not going to be cheap. That way and usually the price shoppers look somewhere else.



your missing my point...its not what you say..its HOW you say it...that makes all the difference in the world on how the customer hears the same info..one way can infuriate them another way they love you...you need to figure out the delivery for each person..


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a hard time communicating at all. Everything is explained in a manner they understand. They always are shown what happened, the estimate of the repair in most cases.
> ...


 I think you're right about this.

I think I've told this before but when I was at roto rooter there were guys who constantly complained of only getting "price shoppers" and that's why they would have low close rates. Meanwhile, we were all getting the same customers. Some guys made good money, had good reviews and had high close rates. 

It's all about the approach. If your way is not working and every customer is a problem maybe the way you deal with them needs to change. I'm guessing other companies in your area are dealing with the same customers and at least some are succeeding. 

Sometimes it doesn't matter if you're the best plumber in the world. If the customer doesn't like you for whatever reason they're probably not going to call you back or give you additional work.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

*under bidding a job and asking for more money*



goeswiththeflow said:


> I don't know what's been going on through PMs, but I wasn't insinuating anything about anyone here. There are any number of things that were done differently than I would have, that I didn't get into and which may have also had an effect on that woman's attitude. Most center around how she was communicated with. I suspect that no matter what she still would have been at least somewhat difficult. Part of it was that she wasn't prepared for a worse case scenario. I usually like to do that from the start also. No one likes surprises that cost them more money, and I don't blame them. It does floor me how many service providers don't understand that, and I don't mean just plumbers. It seems to me to be common sense that it would only take one time for you to get an irate customer who is given a higher bill than what they were quoted, for you to not want to make that mistake again, but I have seen guys who do it over and over. I'm not the brightest bulb on the tree sometimes, but if nothing else I learn from past unpleasant experiences. It sucked for me to have to be in that position through no fault of my own, because of someone else's approach.


"It seems to me to be common sense that it would only take one time for you to get an irate customer who is given a higher bill than what they were quoted, for you to not want to make that mistake again," Seems like a lot of wisdom to me.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your missing my point...its not what you say..its HOW you say it...that makes all the difference in the world on how the customer hears the same info..one way can infuriate them another way they love you...you need to figure out the delivery for each person..


I understand what you are saying. I guess you never read my reviews they speak for themselves. There are many people who whatever how you say something they will be a problem throughout. Those who complaint from the start on the phone will still be an A-hole once on site. You could be nice or firm or a d.i.c.k they still are going to give you a hard time.

What I do like to know however what kind of speech and how it will sound like so I can use it in case you don't have a normal customer.

Maybe I can find a book of psychology of speech.

*Like I repeat over and over :*
Psychologist first
Businessman second
Lawyer third
Plumber at last


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

> What I do like to know however what kind of speech and how it will sound like so I can use it in case you don't have a normal customer.


I'm not trying to be a smart a$$, but in a lot of cases it's something that you either get or you don't. Like I wrote, my coworker has a lot of great qualities, but being astute with how to approach customers in a way that can prevent or at least possibly reduce conflicts is apparently not one of them. In my experience, one doesn't have to be in a customer service position very long to realize what I mean, but apparently it is not one of those skills that comes intuitively to everyone.



> Like I repeat over and over :
> Psychologist first
> Businessman second
> Lawyer third
> Plumber at last


This is quite true, and could be said for just above every profession in which one deals with the public.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

In a related subject, another customer service issue that I often see which makes me cringe is when people refer to customers as sir or ma'am all the time. I'm not talking about common decency and respect, which is shown more by your overall attitude and approach toward them, but rather when people start using the terms gratuitously, with a tone and attitude that projects anything but respect. It comes across more like "Bless your heart", which the southerners here will understand. I know a receptionist who uses it in every other sentence with customers, but often with a negative or defensive tone even when it isn't called for, and she actually believes that she is acting professionally.

I try to start off with a very familiar attitude, and will say it maybe once, "How are you doing sir, what can I do for you?", and then just start talking to them like they were a friend, and from then on use their first name unless it is an elderly woman. Not like close friends, mind you, who I'm comfortable swearing in front of and saying exactly what I'm thinking, but still like friends, like equals, like normal people, the same way I want to be treated. It worked for me the other day, when a guy wouldn't make eye contact, barely shook my hand only because he had to since mine was right out there. He knew it was going to be expensive, and wanted to be pissed, but by the time I left he helped me bring the water heater out of the basement and we were talking about his nice fish tank. It doesn't always work, but sometimes it does, and it's worth it IMO. I've seen guys who try to pull it off, but they're not genuine, and people can see right through that. It doesn't help if they leave the place dirty or show other signs of disrespect despite their words. The world doesn't need more negativity, at least not my world, so any less is a bonus. I've also seen it work with women who are the only one home and seem uneasy at being alone in the house with a strange man. 

My guy with the beatchy woman was using ma'am left and right, and she was starting to get pretty nasty. At that point I actually stop using it, and start giving them a less friendly tone right back. I've seen some people start to back off and turn around, because IMO they see us continuing to call them sir or ma'am as weakness that they can try to exploit. When they realize that I'm not going to tolerate being treated like that, they realize that I've called their bluff. I hate to use this term since so many pussies today hide behind it, but it is classic bullying behavior.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I understand what you are saying. I guess you never read my reviews they speak for themselves. There are many people who whatever how you say something they will be a problem throughout. Those who complaint from the start on the phone will still be an A-hole once on site. You could be nice or firm or a d.i.c.k they still are going to give you a hard time.
> 
> What I do like to know however what kind of speech and how it will sound like so I can use it in case you don't have a normal customer.
> 
> ...



that proves my point..the customers that love you like HOW you say it, but many more dont, so you have to be like an actor and perform for each type of customer you get, its not easy, you have to figure out in a short conversation with each customer on what they want to hear and how to say it to them so they can see you as someone they want to work in their home or business...
some people like it straight up, some like a build up to the issue , some cant be pleased at all even if it was free....but customers dont have the same personalities , so you must master how to identify with each and speak to them in a way they can feel comfortable with you..this takes time, and like I said before the hacks life a life of lies and are much better at acting the part to sell a customer...
some of my best learning on how to deal with a customer were from the jobs I didnt get..I would call the person back a week later and ask why I didnt get the job, but explain there are no hard feelings and im just trying to see if there was something I could have said or done different that would have gotten me the job..sometimes it was price and other times it was just they felt more comfortable with the other plumber, and then you try and get more details and tweak your delivery on the next job tobe sold..


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

> so you have to be like an actor and perform for each type of customer you get, its not easy, you have to figure out


It took me many years to figure that out and bring myself to do it, but it's true. I've seen professionals that are terrible at what they do, but have a great following because of their personalities, and guys who are the best going, who get lots of complaints because of their attitudes. In the end, most customers follow their emotions above all sense, logic and reason, especially in this day and age with all of these movements.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> , In the end, most customers follow their emotions above all sense, logic and reason, especially in this day and age with all of these movements.





BINGO we have a winner......99% of people make a decision on emotion than anything else....big companies spend billions trying to figure out peoples emotions to sell them stuff....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Scheduled a kitchen drain line for tomorrow morning. A little bit later got a text...

Hopefully they come out in order... if not y’all will figure it out, I hope.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Scheduled a kitchen drain line for tomorrow morning. A little bit later got a text...
> 
> Hopefully they come out in order... if not y’all will figure it out, I hope.










I would have left out the bit about the urine bucket....LOL. Other than that, good job!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> I would have left out the bit about the urine bucket....LOL. Other than that, good job!


I can read customers even over the phone most of the time. She’s a veteran so the mentality is there to joke with her. Plus she’s a referral from my USMC buddy from the Vietnam area, his sister in law.

Connect with them on a personal level, treat them fair, with respect and they’re customers for life and will refer you out to everyone they hear has a plumbing issue. These are the customers I prefer.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

> Connect with them on a personal level, treat them fair, with respect and they’re customers for life and will refer you out to everyone they hear has a plumbing issue. These are the customers I prefer.


I have been doing and experiencing that quite a bit lately, and am actually enjoying many of the customers. Some I even have to cut our conversations short so I can get the work done and/or get out the door to the next call.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I have been doing and experiencing that quite a bit lately, and am actually enjoying many of the customers. Some I even have to cut our conversations short so I can get the work done and/or get out the door to the next call.


I met a guy who served on D-day years ago. Half hour of work, two hours later...

There are the customers you want to talk with and those you just want to be polite to. The latter is easiest to spot first. That’s when you go out to the truck to get cleaning supplies and come back in with phone in hand talking to someone you know and say “I’ll be there as soon as I can! Just finishing on this one. I should be there in 20 minutes!”.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

While in college, I worked at a high end restaurant. I didn't wait table, but I engaged in many conversations with those who did. 
One of them shared his service philosophy.
"Read the customer and give him/her what they subliminally tell you they want. Why?
Guess right and your tip goes up. Guess right consistently and your *tips* go up."


----------

